# Working at night



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

how do most of you navigate at night? I find it difficult to see house numbers. do you carry a flash light with you? Sometimes the numbers are not even on the houses witch make it even more difficult.

Looking for suggestions


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

for uber ? passenger . park down the street further then you should go .
You can just watch and the passenger will walk into the street to wave you down.
For deliveries i use a spot light . apartments suck !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Yeah I've got a flashlight but simetimes you just can't see a house number. I just drive to the pin and put my hazard lights on. If the pax can't find me, it's their problem. 

I don't do delivery. That would suck.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Italnstallion99 said:


> how do most of you navigate at night? I find it difficult to see house numbers. do you carry a flash light with you? Sometimes the numbers are not even on the houses witch make it even more difficult.
> 
> Looking for suggestions


I got a flashlight specifically because of the problems of locating house numbers


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Italnstallion99 said:


> how do most of you navigate at night? I find it difficult to see house numbers. do you carry a flash light with you? Sometimes the numbers are not even on the houses witch make it even more difficult.
> 
> Looking for suggestions


I have a flashlight that can be focused to a bright spotlight to help see house numbers. In dark neighborhoods, I look for an address on the mailboxes before looking for them on the houses. I try not to shine my flashlight at people's windows.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

For GH I instantly hit the 'there is a problem' and call them to start the 8 minute timer. If they haven't gotten me to the right address in 8 minutes then free food for the hounds when I get home.

Apps really need to verify the exact location, google maps street view should work just about everywhere. Once the location is verified, then save the exact location for the future.. but that would entail helping the drivers... so it will never happen.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Italnstallion99 said:


> how do most of you navigate at night? I find it difficult to see house numbers. do you carry a flash light with you? Sometimes the numbers are not even on the houses witch make it even more difficult.
> 
> Looking for suggestions


Its not that hard houses should be easy..
First make sure u r at right block..then drive till u find one house with number then just count down and look is even or add number so make sure is right house..
With apt try drive at same area and at day time with apt look around where the numbers r so at night u at least have clue where u going..
But apt r sucks in general ..


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Capitalism said:


> Its not that hard houses should be easy..
> First make sure u r at right block..then drive till u find one house with number then just count down and look is even or add number so make sure is right house..
> With apt try drive at same area and at day time with apt look around where the numbers r so at night u at least have clue where u going..
> But apt r sucks in general ..


Apartments suck and so do retirement communities . I though my head was going to explode trying to find an address at an over 55 community today.

The house wasn't even visible from the street. You had to pull into this area of just garages, then walk through a series of sidewalks to get to it. It was hidden in the center of an inaccessible by car island &#127796;. I had to drive back out to look at the directory by the entrance to figure it out.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Very rarely does my navigation not take me right to the address. Sometimes an apartment location wil send you to the back of the building where they are actually at. Sometimes it takes a short hike. Been doing this long enough that it doesn’t take much to figure things out. There’s always the phone number when you get stuck. A lot of times it’s a brain fart. House numbers can be tough to find at night. They’re there somewhere. Seen some odd places. Sometimes right under your nose. I’ve double checked by getting the number of the house next door. It’s no fun being at the wrong house at 3am.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I'd call the customer if I can't find the number.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I would only work areas that Im really familiar with at night. Definitely have to rely on the navigation a lot more. It really sucks when the dumb ass customer doesn't turn their light on


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Lights are nice. Even better when they’re standing in the driveway or in the front doorway.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I deliver at night and use a powerful flashlight. It helps tremendously and saves time, especially at apartment/condo locations. Got to love those black numbers on dark brown siding.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market, buildings are always numbered apart by a factor of 4......that it, 100, 104, 108, 112.........etc. Even numbers are on the north or east, odd on the south or west sides. No need for a flashlight.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> In my market, buildings are always numbered apart by a factor of 4......that it, 100, 104, 108, 112.........etc. Even numbers are on the north or east, odd on the south or west sides. No need for a flashlight.


I've never had one either but I can definitely remember a few times where it would have come in handy



Seamus said:


> I deliver at night and use a powerful flashlight. It helps tremendously and saves time, especially at apartment/condo locations. Got to love those black numbers on dark brown siding.


How about the addresses spelled out in letters?



Seamus said:


> I deliver at night and use a powerful flashlight. It helps tremendously and saves time, especially at apartment/condo locations. Got to love those black numbers on dark brown siding.


How much did u spend on a flashlight? I want a good one but not trying to overspend

Nm found a good deal on one


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I've never had one either but I can definitely remember a few times where it would have come in handy
> 
> 
> How about the addresses spelled out in letters?
> ...


Look at the number of Lumens on the specs for the light. A powerful one should have about 5200. A 1000 isn't bright enough for me.

This is the one I have and I love it. 6000 lumens @uberboy1212

BUYSIGHT Bright Rechargeable Searchlight handheld LED Flashlight Tactical Flashlight with Handle CREE L2 Spotlight 6000 Lumens Ultra-long Standby Electric Torch with USB OUTPUT as a Power Bank (Black)


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Look at the number of Lumens on the specs for the light. A powerful one should have about 5200. A 1000 isn't bright enough for me.
> 
> This is the one I have and I love it. 6000 lumens @uberboy1212
> BUYSIGHT Bright Rechargeable Searchlight handheld LED Flashlight Tactical Flashlight with Handle CREE L2 Spotlight 6000 Lumens Ultra-long Standby Electric Torch with USB OUTPUT as a Power Bank (Black)


Damn I knew u were the man to ask. Just ordered one, thanks again


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> How about the addresses spelled out in letters?


I ran one of those that the other day. No numerals, only the words spelled out. Very stupid.



> How much did u spend on a flashlight? I want a good one but not trying to overspend


$18.99 for a pack of 2


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> I ran one of those that the other day. No numerals, only the words spelled out. Very stupid.
> 
> $18.99 for a pack of 2


Yea whoever came up with that idea didn't think it through all the way



sd1303 said:


> I ran one of those that the other day. No numerals, only the words spelled out. Very stupid.
> 
> $18.99 for a pack of 2


How bright is it though? I want something that can light up the entire yard.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea whoever came up with that idea didn't think it through all the way
> 
> 
> How bright is it though? I want something that can light up the entire yard.


LOL make sure you're wearing your mask when you do it lol. Live dangerously!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> LOL make sure you're wearing your mask when you do it lol. Live dangerously!


Lol man didn't even think of how suspicious that looks with the mask.

Might have to deal with a couple guns pointed at me


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I never had a flashlight and it wouldn’t matter how bright it was. I usually can’t see far enough anyway.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> I never had a flashlight and it wouldn't matter how bright it was. I usually can't see far enough anyway.


I thought I saw you out.......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Yeah I've got a flashlight but simetimes you just can't see a house number. I just drive to the pin and put my hazard lights on. If the pax can't find me, it's their problem.
> 
> I don't do delivery. That would suck.


They have NUMBERS ON THE HOUSES where you deliver !?!?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

That’s too funny 😂. I’m not quite that bad. Just getting older.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> That's too funny &#128514;. I'm not quite that bad. Just getting older.


Been wearing bifocals myself for a couple years now, it took me forever to get used to them, I would be thinking I would be setting a drink on the table and I'd be like a foot away and drop it completely on the floor LOL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Been wearing bifocals myself for a couple years now, it took me forever to get used to them, I would be thinking I would be setting a drink on the table and I'd be like a foot away and drop it completely on the floor LOL.


 Yet
You
DRIVE
FOR A LIVING !


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea whoever came up with that idea didn't think it through all the way
> 
> 
> How bright is it though? I want something that can light up the entire yard.


It's probably only 1000 lumens... but it is a focused beam. Works great for lighting up addresses. There is no need to light up the whole yard... just the numbers on the house/mailbox.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet
> You
> DRIVE
> FOR A LIVING !


What can I say, the bumper cars were always my favorite ride at the amusement parks LOL


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Get yourself a good flashlight. Stop relying solely on GPS. Generally the even numbered houses are on one side of the street and the odd numbered houses are on the other side of the street. Check the addresses on two houses and see how many digits they are apart from one another. With that information you should be able to find any house quite readily even if they don't actually have an address displayed.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> It's probably only 1000 lumens... but it is a focused beam. Works great for lighting up addresses. There is no need to light up the whole yard... just the numbers on the house/mailbox.


Ive always wanted something powerful, not just for delivery. I wasn't trying to spend $60+ though. This one seems like a lot of power esp for the price.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Get yourself a good flashlight. Stop relying solely on GPS. *Generally the even numbered houses are on one side of the street and the odd numbered houses are on the other side of the street.* Check the addresses on two houses and see how many digits they are apart from one another. With that information you should be able to find any house quite readily even if they don't actually have an address displayed.


OK I seriously had to pull over and wipe the tears out of my eyes after reading that assessment. I suppose chocolate milk is darker then white milk too right?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I drive at night and know the streets and apartment/condo/townhouse complexes and it is amazing to me how many mailboxes don't have addresses on them. Also, many people don't leave lights on or for a variety of other reasons their numbers aren't easily seen from the road. Throw in fog, rain, etc. and it can be a challenge to find them.

I used to do it without a strong flashlight for a long time. Having a powerful 6000 lumen light allows me to quickly and easily find the numbers from my car. 1000 lumens won't do that from your car IMHO. I do it for ME not the customers. It allows me to save a lot of time.

It also serves as my Fox/Coyote chaser. I live in the NYC suburbs and it is amazing how many we have. My neighborhood has been over run lately. I get out of my car at the end of the night and several times have had them on my property just staring at me. They don't even run off! I hit them with that light beam and they take off running!

Of course, I deliver to a few seedy complexes where I think people deliberately pull off the numbers so the Po Po can't easily find them when trying to serve warrants! Flashlight won't help with that! :biggrin: Theres one complex where most of the numbers are missing!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> OK I seriously had to pull over and wipe the tears out of my eyes after reading that assessment. I suppose chocolate milk is darker then white milk too right?


You'd be shocked at the navigation skills of some people. If we had to read actual maps most of us would be deactivated.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

^^^^ True 'dat !!!

OTOH I can move an armored regiment 20 kilometers across the bald assed prairie AT NIGHT without any navigational landscape aids at all. Just with a map and compass, and still be within 100 meters of my objective at the end.......just sayin'.......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I drive at night and know the streets and apartment/condo/townhouse complexes and it is amazing to me how many mailboxes don't have addresses on them. Also, many people don't leave lights on or for a variety of other reasons their numbers aren't easily seen from the road. Throw in fog, rain, etc. and it can be a challenge to find them.
> 
> I used to do it without a strong flashlight for a long time. Having a powerful 6000 lumen light allows me to quickly and easily find the numbers from my car. 1000 lumens won't do that from your car IMHO. I do it for ME not the customers. It allows me to save a lot of time.
> 
> ...


They come to nibble up the citys Fat Rats.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You'd be shocked at the navigation skills of some people. If we had to read actual maps most of us would be deactivated.


I am old enough to remember "TripTiks" from AAA.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Italnstallion99 said:


> how do most of you navigate at night? I find it difficult to see house numbers. do you carry a flash light with you? Sometimes the numbers are not even on the houses witch make it even more difficult.
> 
> Looking for suggestions


I just stop where I feel I should be... if pax can't find me, then cancel fee it is. Keep it simple.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> I just stop where I feel I should be... if pax can't find me, then cancel fee it is. Keep it simple.


This is the "Delivery" forum. There are no pax.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Italnstallion99 said:


> how do most of you navigate at night? I find it difficult to see house numbers. do you carry a flash light with you? Sometimes the numbers are not even on the houses witch make it even more difficult.
> 
> Looking for suggestions


Yes, flashlight is essential. Sometimes the numbers are hard to find but if you park near by the pax will usually find you. If it is food delivery, then flashlight is even more important. A Maglite 2D LED seems bright enough. These days its hard to find a flashlight without 1000 modes. I like that the maglite has 2 modes, on and off. I've got a half dozen other flashlights, many brighter, but I am too annoyed by having to go through 3 strobe modes and 2 brightness levels before getting to the mode that lets me read a number on the side of a house.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Yeah I've got a flashlight but simetimes you just can't see a house number. I just drive to the pin and put my hazard lights on. If the pax can't find me, it's their problem.
> 
> I don't do delivery. That would suck.


I contact support if I can't find an address. Short time later you mark the order as delivered and move on.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Use this


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

sd1303 said:


> I have a flashlight that can be focused to a bright spotlight to help see house numbers. In dark neighborhoods, I look for an address on the mailboxes before looking for them on the houses. I try not to shine my flashlight at people's windows.


What type of flash light. I bought one I thought was good and it has lasted 2 months and is now dead. The rechargeable hi powered lithium battery has leaked and corroded the inside of the flashlight making it un-usable. Looking for a recommendation for a new flashlight.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tkman said:


> What type of flash light. I bought one I thought was good and it has lasted 2 months and is now dead. The rechargeable hi powered lithium battery has leaked and corroded the inside of the flashlight making it un-usable. Looking for a recommendation for a new flashlight.


I have been using this one for a long time and it works great.

BUYSIGHT Bright Rechargeable Searchlight handheld LED Flashlight Tactical Flashlight with Handle CREE L2 Spotlight 6000 Lumens Ultra-long Standby Electric Torch with USB OUTPUT as a Power Bank (Black)


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

At night I'll use a flashlight, check the house numbers to the left and right of the suspected house to see numbering pattern, look for house numbers painted on curb and if I still can't find the address I'll call.


----------



## Rideshare Trixter (Aug 6, 2020)

Italnstallion99 said:


> how do most of you navigate at night? I find it difficult to see house numbers. do you carry a flash light with you? Sometimes the numbers are not even on the houses witch make it even more difficult.
> 
> Looking for suggestions


Check Out Rideshare Trixter on YouYube. This is a Great Channel with Expert Advice for New and Seasoned Drivers. (Clip.)


----------

